# wiring for thetford casette on Hymer s510 merc



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi, 
Can anyone help please, Ive had to strip out the bathroom on my van to change the crap floor in the shower, Ive put it all back but cant get the toilet flush to work, I think Ive put the wiring back correctly, any one got a similar van that you can look at at tell me if Ive got it right.

The wiring at the moment is on one side of a terminal block there are four wires, blue on its own, a brown wire and black wire together and a white wire with a black trace on its own, on the otherside of the terminal is a brown (live) a black wire and a blue wire.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

buzz7639 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help please, Ive had to strip out the bathroom on my van to change the crap floor in the shower, Ive put it all back but cant get the toilet flush to work, I think Ive put the wiring back correctly, any one got a similar van that you can look at at tell me if Ive got it right.
> 
> The wiring at the moment is on one side of a terminal block there are four wires, blue on its own, a brown wire and black wire together and a white wire with a black trace on its own, on the otherside of the terminal is a brown (live) a black wire and a blue wire.


Get that wrong and you could be in for a shock. I don't know where to look but I will have a peek as soon as dawn dawns.

p.s. This may be helpful. Manuals
http://www.thetford.nl/web/show/id=84549/langid=42


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Buzz, I am not at work today I am afraid to double check for you but I do know the supply wires only connect to the two centre terminals on the block & polarity is not critical, Steve


----------



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, contacted thetford they are really good unfortunately the pdf file they sent for the witing is too blurred to assist, Ill have to wait until next week to speak to them again.

Ive tried connecting to the middle contacts and its blown the fuse, Ill keep trying

Cheers

Buzz


----------

